# 2 Bünder neulinge



## Lavler (19. März 2014)

Hallo, mein kumpel und ich haben uns gestern 2 superenduros geholt.

Kennt ihr Schöne trails oder strecken zum üben in bünde und Umgebung

Ich hab gehört in bünde soll auch eine mtb strecke sein, kann man da einfach so drauf?

Lg


----------

